# The most amazing ghoul in the world!



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*THE MOST AMAZING GHOUL IN THE WORLD!

He wouldn't be afraid to show his nice side if he had one!

His mother has a tattoo that reads Bwaa ha ha ha haaa..

At museums he is allowed to touch the skeletons as he is who provided them..

He is, the most interesting Ghoul in the world!!!

"I don't always think fear, but when I do, I prefer Los Deadly's! Stay creepy my friends!" 

*


----------



## Phe_03 (Oct 24, 2010)

LMAO, I didn't get it at first until the Los Deadly's part.


----------

